# Cat Forum Logo Contest



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Catman has said he's open to the idea of a contest to choose a new Cat Forum logo. We're polling members to see if they're interested. Please vote here if you want to give your input: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15572
Thanks.... 8)


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

:evil: i am just going to not post on the cat forum for like a month. aperantly i can't do anything but urinate people off. have fun. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Celeste_Eden, what happened? I am lost here... :? 

Abhay


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a big mouth, i'm a hipocrite, i can't do anything right, everything i say is wrong, i get mad when people dissagree with me and make them mad because i won't let them have an oppinion, i'm worthless, i have nothing to contribute, and nobody wants to hear from me anyway. i'm an attention w**** (as seen by this very post) and i hate myself for it, and i generally just cannot play well with others. so i'm just going to leave before i get banned like i did from the HCA.

btw, Spittles, what was your user name on the HCA? i've been wondering for a while.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I"m confused Celeste.....what's going on???


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Moi aussi :?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

??? :? 

what happened?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Ummm, are you upset because the whole logo thing was your idea in the first place? Or is this totally unrelated?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I am not a member of the HCA forum. I am a Assistand Manager/Mod on the CSJ.

Abhay


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmm... :? I remember her posting a logo & that was about it & I think she deleted it from the thread & replaced w/ this :evil: . Maybe one of the mods urinated her off, I'm not sure. Here's the post:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15604

Anyway, I don't think I'll enter as I said before my photoshop program doesn't allow me to do transparent gifs  .


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

it doesn't have to be transparent, i don't think, assuming it doesn't have a background. mine is a solid 100x200 .gif the pictures take up the whole space with no transparent background.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So, it could be a white background I guess? Catman said transparent in another thread though.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

If you are using the whole space - eg like a photo etc where the whole 200x100 space is used by a picture, you don't have to worry about the transparent gif.

Its only if you have what seems to be 'cut out', the background on that needs to be transparent.

This is best shown by emrldsky's sig line:









see how Scotty's paw hangs down over the signature? The area below the sig where is paw is in part of the signature, but just transparent, so it will match with whatever background is there.

without transparency is would look like this, then the white doesn't match the background of the webpage because it is that pale blue not white:









There is some information about it here

What software do you use?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the pm  . I sent you one back! :wink: I'll try to either do it transparent or not & if I do I'll give you a pm to make it transparent for me if need be, thanks!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Let me remind users to be very careful about copyright infringement. If you use someone elses work, please get permission and document it.


----------

